

Mapreduce in search (presentation) - amund
http://www.slideshare.net/amundtveit/mapreduce-in-search

======
muyuu
No downloads, so I'm forced to read it in the browser for some reason. Duh.

------
fedd
so, does map reduce work in instant search by index? not in the background
indexing of terabytes of data.

